# David Cornell, MD?



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyone know who this is? He just posted to my yahoo group and I want to know if he is some pro-circ freaky person....


----------



## Cherries10700 (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.davidcornellmd.com/biography.htm


----------



## Cherries10700 (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, and here's what he can do for ya...

Services Offered

The practice of Dr. David Cornell offers a comprehensive variety of treatments for most urological conditions. The following is a list of frequently treated conditions (please remember that this is only a partial listing). A warm invitation is extended for you to contact our office to schedule an appointment to discuss your individual care; your privacy is truly respected by all members of our staff.

Bladder cancer
Bladder control problems
Circumcision
Enlarged prostate
Erectile dysfunction (impotence)
Hematuria (blood in urine)
Incontinence (loss of urine)
Interstitial cystitis
Kidney cancer
Kidney stones
Male infertility
Peyronie's disease (abnormal curvature of erection)
Prostate cancer
Prostatitis (prostate inflammation)
Testicular cancer
Testosterone deficiency (adropause / "male menopause")
Urethral/penile cancer
Urinary tract infection
Varicocele
Vasectomy ("no scalpel" and VasClip technique)


----------



## Cherries10700 (Aug 9, 2006)

Gosh, sorry...

Here's why he does Circs...

Q: For what reasons do you perform circumcisions?
A: The most common reasons for which I perform circumcisions are:

· Cosmetic appearance
· Paraphimosis (inability to pull the retracted foreskin back over the glans)
· Balanitis and balanoposthitis (inflammation of glans and glans and foreskin)
· Frenulum breve (short frenulum which tears with intercourse)
· Diseases of the foreskin, including cancer
· Phimosis (tightness of foreskin)

http://www.davidcornellmd.com/faq.htm


----------



## amanda w (Jan 6, 2006)

He is a *VERY* Pro-circ urologist in Atlanta, Ga..







:


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Thank you! Someone is getting banned....


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

Interesting that you are asking about him. I ran across his "other" website just the other day.

http://www.circumcisioncenter.com/

I'm ashamed to share the city with him. At least he's circ'ing adults though...(I didn't see anything about infants on his page)

ETA: I'm confused...I just went to the site again and it shows some before and after pictures. Patient #9 restored and then got the restoration circ'd! WHY?!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Patients are encouraged to make suggestions and provide guidance to promote their *greatest degree of satisfaction*.

Does that help? Urp. I'm a libertarian with adult body-mod sympathies, but believe the medical community has a responsibility to police their members as well.

Do (for example) people bringing their child in for circumcision realize that they are likely going to share the waiting room with pedophiles who get off on the thought of violently, sexually assaulting boys? (It's a fetish that greatly coincides with & encompasses pedophilia, if not pedophilia itself.)

PS I wonder if the friendly Dr who assisted 'Jet' Duncan with bail (so he could go on to murder Shasta Groene's family, kidnap her, & videotape the slow torture murder of her brother, Dylan- possibly for _profit_) did a few circs on the side. One wonders. It's a savage world.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnitLady*
Interesting that you are asking about him. I ran across his "other" website just the other day.

http://www.circumcisioncenter.com/

I'm ashamed to share the city with him. At least he's circ'ing adults though...(I didn't see anything about infants on his page)

ETA: I'm confused...I just went to the site again and it shows some before and after pictures. Patient #9 restored and then got the restoration circ'd! WHY?!

Circ fetishists do this. I have a picture somewhere that was labeled "7th circ". It looks like a blood stump of a mess.


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh. Wow. I learn something new everyday!

TigerTail: I did read on his website that you have to be 18 or older, so no one is bringing children/babies to him.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, its a circumfetish thing. Also, a very active member of the anti-RIC movement (who some feel is a nutball,







: though I personally kind of like him, lol) went through restoration and then decided to be recirc'd. He is the first one to say that he is messed up in the head though







.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Do those patients know they are going to have images of their before and after genitalia spread all over the web?

And, there is an "anti-circ" message that can be derived from his web site... the optimal "post circ" cosmetic appearance is obtained by doing the procedure for an adult, not an infant.

Look at his rate schedule! He charges this much just to get an appointment... kind of like an expensive celebrity plastic surgeon.

Quote:

As of January 3, 2006 the current fees are as follows:

First-time Circumcisions (foreskin can be retracted): There is a $1500 referral fee for all first-time circumcisions. This charge is to refer yourself to Dr. Cornell's practice and does not include any medical care. We will file your insurance for the circumcision procedure.You will be responsible for any amount not covered by your insurance company, up to $250. If you do not have insurance or do not wish to file insurance for this procedure, then the total cost is $1750.

First-time Circumcisions (non-retractile): There is a $2500 referral fee for all first-time circumcisions in which the patient has phimosis (inability to fully retract the foreskin). This charge is to refer yourself to Dr. Cornell's practice and does not include any medical care. We will file your insurance for the circumcision procedure. You will be responsible for any amount not covered by your insurance company, up to $500. If you do not have insurance or do not wish to file insurance for this procedure, then the total cost is $3000.

Circumcision Revisions: There is a $1750 referral fee for all revisions. As stated above, this charge is to refer yourself to Dr. Cornell's practice and does not include any medical care. We will file your insurance for the circumcision revision procedure.You will be responsible for any amount not covered by your insurance company, up to $250. If you do not have insurance or do not wish to file insurance for this procedure then the total cost is $2000.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My goodness! It must be a terrible trouble to separate the foreskin of a non-retractable man! Look at the price difference. Yet, let's retract little boys....


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Actually I thought it would be more....
I have to wonder if this is the same doc that did that other intactivists re-circ. I think I will ask him cause I cant remember the docs name.
I actually didnt ban him anyway, I just put him on moderated status.


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DocsNemesis*
Yes, its a circumfetish thing. Also, a very active member of the anti-RIC movement (who some feel is a nutball,







: though I personally kind of like him, lol) went through restoration and then decided to be recirc'd. He is the first one to say that he is messed up in the head though







.

I know the intactivist of which you speak, and yes, Dr. Cornell is the doctor who performed his second circumcision.

Being one to take the bull by the horns, I called him up and asked him why he got circ'd again after restoring.

I found his reasons to be perfectly logical and understandable from his perspective, but it is not my place to enumerate them.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Did anyone else notice that in EVERY SINGLE ONE of the after pictures. the circ is so tight that the scrotal skin is drawn forward onto the shaft? You can see that it wasn't like that in the before pictures. Is that common with the sleeve method? Or is it just this guy's style to take off as much as possible?


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

BamaDude-We also know his full story, he emailed us with it and my dh and him talk quite often on the net and even on the phone occasionally







I just couldnt remember what the docs name was.
Minkajane-It seems from what the other person we are talking about has said, that this doc is very careful to make sure that he is doing what the patient wants. I would imagine that the men asked for tight circumcisions like that.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

See? Another reason not to circ babies...Let them, as men, get the full breadth of their circ fetish by remembering ALL their circs, even the first one.

And, on another note, there is an extreme lack of professionalism, lack of quality in some examples, and lack of medical style to those before and after pictures on the circumcisioncenter site. It just looks like a bunch of photos that someone took to send to their girlfriend.


----------



## Yaliina (Oct 22, 2005)

Huh- how interesting. After reading through this guy's website, it seems obvious he is simply doing cosmetic procedures. I'm cool with that. I think it's sad, because I'd like to see intact become the norm rather than circumcision, but if an adult wants to have a cosmetic procedure done- be it a tattoo, face-lift, boob job, or circ- who am I to argue? Of course, that doesn't mean I'm going to run out and have any of those procedures done to my baby. When he's 21, if he wants a tattoo or a circumcision, he can jolly well get a job & have it done.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

A little OT, since I'm interested in the subject anyway, and used to be into the scene before it got all mainstream- Body Mods. How much is it ethical for a Dr to perform? Anything? Anything at all a person wants?

I'm not saying one hasn't a right to do it, but how much should the medical profession be expected to assist & legitimize something less cosmetic & more say, actually harmful? One might draw the line at amputations, one might say circs are right up there. Is anything still compatible with life a thumb's up?

Because most pro piercers (for an example) won't do something they consider harmful, say, like a corset piercing.

What IS the medical profession's responsibility to educate, inform, & refuse to perform harmful procedures- no matter who (or their parents *cough*) requests it?

I guess it's not really that OT.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, I agree that the pics are not very professional. They make me cringe too...I just dont get how they see their scarred penis as being nicer looking than the intact one and a lot of those circ's are very tight. But they are adults, making the decision for themselves, so....its just sad that our society has convinced these intact men that there is something wrong with their penis and that the scarred penis is better somehow.


----------



## enstar780 (Jun 15, 2006)

If he is doing circumcisions on adults, who are fully informed and consenting, and he isnt trying to make it appear that routine circumcision is medically necessary, then i think this makes him less evil than those who circumcise infants. I suppose, that if an adult decided they want to circumcise themselves as an adult, and they are properly informed that it is usually totally unnecessary, and they are not being coerced, thats their own choice, and they can go right ahead. I am 100% opposed to do doing it to infants or children however. The doctors who genitally mutilate children are true paedophile monsters of our society, and which I find to be deeply disturbing. They are paedophiles of the worse sort, serial sexual mutilators. They probably love making the infant children suffer and stealing their sexuality from them for their rest of their lives.


----------



## Yaliina (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail*
A little OT, since I'm interested in the subject anyway, and used to be into the scene before it got all mainstream- Body Mods. How much is it ethical for a Dr to perform? Anything? Anything at all a person wants?

I'm not saying one hasn't a right to do it, but how much should the medical profession be expected to assist & legitimize something less cosmetic & more say, actually harmful? One might draw the line at amputations, one might say circs are right up there. Is anything still compatible with life a thumb's up?

Because most pro piercers (for an example) won't do something they consider harmful, say, like a corset piercing.

What IS the medical profession's responsibility to educate, inform, & refuse to perform harmful procedures- no matter who (or their parents *cough*) requests it?

I guess it's not really that OT.









That's an interesting thought, TT. And one that deserves a lot of consideration, I think. I certainly don't know the answer. My initial reaction is to say that pretty much anything non-vital is up for grabs if the individual is sane & legal. Of course, who would say that someone who wants to chop off a limb is sane? Where do you draw the line with parental consent? It's definately something to think about.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I think- and it is a provoking topic for thought- that if most Dr's who circumcise considered it as they would consider an amputation (and who's to say the amputation fetish subgroup is necessarily less 'sane' than the circ fetish subgroup?); that is, drastic, life-changing & not to be entered into without long-term counseling at the very least- I would feel less ooky about this 'specialty'. Putting it into the class of dermabrasion or a brow-lift, as a casual cosmetic 'fix', discomfits me.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

If he's only doing adult circ's, I would think that in and of itself would not be objectionable unless his informed consent was not very good and he was not presenting alternative treatments where they exist.

One of my thoughts is that if adult circumcizers are not around, as a practical matter it blows the argument to parents that they should wait until their son is old enough to consent.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Mmm, I think there will always be urologists who can tackle the job when truly necessary. Does the average brain surgeon need to practice on people without tumors to stay in the game?

Let the urologists circ cadavers (8 days after death. heh heh) like every other surgeon with a high risk specialty. It's absurd to suggest that to try and cut down unnecessary adult circ rates with education will somehow increase neonate circs, because their excuse to put if off will be gone. A straw man if I ever saw one.

Dude gets cancer of the penis (or is a phimotic elderly diabetic), I HIGHLY doubt he will have trouble finding a willing & able surgeon to cut it off.

There are ways to present alternative treatments, & there are _ways_. I don't get the impression Cornell is trying very hard to find his patients alternatives.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

One of the problems I see with this guy is that he circumcises men for:

Quote:

*: For what reasons do you perform circumcisions?*
A: The most common reasons for which I perform circumcisions are:
· Cosmetic appearance
· Phimosis (tight foreskin)
· Paraphimosis (inability to pull the retracted foreskin back over the glans)
· Balanitis and balanoposthitis (inflammation of glans and glans and foreskin)
· Frenulum breve (short frenulum which tears with intercourse)
· Diseases of the foreskin, including cancer


All but the first and last reasons are bogus and could be solved by less extreme measures. Anyone circumcising people for those reasons is either lying or miseducated. Anyone being circumcised for those reasons cannot fall under informed consent.


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097*
Circ fetishists do this. I have a picture somewhere that was labeled "7th circ". It looks like a blood stump of a mess.









uh, wow. Ummm...wow. I didn't realize that there was a circ fetish.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnitLady*
Interesting that you are asking about him. I ran across his "other" website just the other day.

http://www.circumcisioncenter.com/

I'm ashamed to share the city with him. At least he's circ'ing adults though...(I didn't see anything about infants on his page)

ETA: I'm confused...I just went to the site again and it shows some before and after pictures. Patient #9 restored and then got the restoration circ'd! WHY?!

Ok, I just looked at this site. Those pix are just like on circlist! There are no 'before" pix either- just "after"s.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

You have to go down a few before you get to the ones that have both a before and after. I understand why you stopped before you got that far. Blech.

Yes, at least he is doing this for consenting adults. But I felt really sad when I was reading the Patient Comments. The patients detailed how tight their new circumcisions were, how there was no longer any undesirable "play" in the skin when erect, how it was more sensitive without the frenulum (!), how the glans is now completely exposed, etc. It made me feel like they are very messed up people, to want to have a beautiful, functional part of their bodies amputated. They were so happy every last centimeter of foreskin was gone! I felt sorry for them, like I would for those people who have the disorder that makes them want a leg removed, for example.


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane*
Did anyone else notice that in EVERY SINGLE ONE of the after pictures. the circ is so tight that the scrotal skin is drawn forward onto the shaft? You can see that it wasn't like that in the before pictures. Is that common with the sleeve method? Or is it just this guy's style to take off as much as possible?

ITA. What is it with some men wanting it "tight"?? On one guy (#5 in the outcome images section) it looks like he has penoscrotal webbing after his circumcision. Remember the guy married to the Asian woman on Dr 90210? Dr Alter did his repair. Here's his site on this problem:

http://www.altermd.com/Penis%20Enhan...al_webbing.htm

Logically, I understand that it's an adult man making his own decisions about his body. I just can't help but be totally nauseated when I look at those pictures...

uke


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, like I have said before, it is just sad that these men are so upset with the way their penis looks. That first guy said "my erections are stronger and harder than ever." Um, does he not understand that foreskin does not cause your penis to not get as erect?!? It might look harder or something, but it isnt. And the 65 year old who feels great with a viagra-ya know, if you werent circ'd to begin with you may not even need that viagra!
I find the comment about having more sensitivity without the frenulum VERY odd. Even my dh, who is circ'd but is lucky enough to still have his frenulum, says that is the most sensitive part of his penis. He said without it, sex would be impossible (its bad enough as it is, he has so little senstation).
You know, this may seem nutty, but a lot of his feedback seem to have very similar wording. Seriously, if you read a bunch, you might notice it too. Like about how they didnt need any of the pain meds or inhalents he prescribed, how they wish they hadnt waited and been so worried....I cant think of anything else but it just seems odd to me. Maybe he has some sort of form that says what he wants to know. Oh, and you notice that not one of those is a negative comment. I mean, I can understand that these guys are probably very sure that they want it done, but I cant imagine that NONE of these guys had any regrets. I'm just saying....


----------

